# Does Free Showtime = Free Showtime VOD?



## MikeekiM (Oct 1, 2006)

Two questions in one...

Does free Showtime mean you also get free VOD Showtime?

And does it make a difference whether you get Showtime free through:

1. Free Showtime Weekends
2. Complimentary Showtime for x Months as a Customer Sat good faith gesture


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Makes no difference how you get it, you still get the free on demand service as well.

Happy waiting for your downloads!


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Well I have to take my post back. Free preview weekends do not necessarily mean free DOD. Right now, I'm not getting either Starz or Encore on Demand with the free preview weekend.

However, I am on a free 3 month trial of Showtime and have access to Showtime on Demand, so I was at least half right.

Anyone else think that free preview weekends should open up DOD library (just think of all you can download in a matter of 4 days, which is probably why they don't open it up).


----------



## donjuan2007 (Mar 7, 2007)

It does not matter how much you dowload, after the free weekend it will expire and you will not be able to see it. Most of the time if will be deleted.



scuba_tim said:


> Well I have to take my post back. Free preview weekends do not necessarily mean free DOD. Right now, I'm not getting either Starz or Encore on Demand with the free preview weekend.
> 
> However, I am on a free 3 month trial of Showtime and have access to Showtime on Demand, so I was at least half right.
> 
> Anyone else think that free preview weekends should open up DOD library (just think of all you can download in a matter of 4 days, which is probably why they don't open it up).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

donjuan2007 said:


> It does not matter how much you dowload, after the free weekend it will expire and you will not be able to see it. Most of the time if will be deleted.


Are you sure about that?

I have Braveheart on my DVR right now that I recorded during the Cinemax free weekend a couple of weeks ago. I just checked and it still plays just fine.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

I agree with Spartan, I've done it before and still have the movies totally viewable on my HR20.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

The movies you record off from the free preview weekends will (currently) not expire, but I just learned something new about the VOD content. I downloaded a bunch of Showtime on Demand programs (whole first season of Dexter) while I had a three month free Showtime deal, and all of the VOD content would no longer play after my Showtime subscription ended. I was sort of pissed off to say the least, because these shows sat on my DVR for a month or more, and when I finally got a chance to sit down and view them, they were unplayable. I believe the message was "Searching for Authorized content", and I just got a black screen. I think it's interesting that I needed to manually delete all of these shows as well, they were not automatically deleted as we've heard the PPV ones will be.

And as far as VOD on free preview weekends is concerned, I noticed that during the last HBO free weekend, it was possible to download HBO VOD as well. But the recent Starz one didn't allow it, so I guess we'll see what happens in the future.


----------

